# Amazing new headlamp for cavers



## Yucca Patrol (Nov 5, 2008)

This new Serv-Light headlamp just popped up on a caving forum. It is quite amazing and can be configured in many different ways with a range of possible LED emitters. It will certainly give the Sten-Light a run for the money.

It seems that it is still in development but close to being released. I'm anxiously awaiting pricing and availability information as I decide on my next high performance caving headlamp.

Some possible configurations:

1 cree p4 + 2 sscp4
1 cree p4 + 1 sscp4 + 1 sscp7
1 cree p4 + 2 sscp7

They have a very pretty website too! www.serv-light.com

http://www.serv-light.com/Frontview-7.jpg


----------



## karlthev (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe competition for Stenlight....Scurion.....? I see it is built in Belgium...any idea of when it may become available and the pricing?


Karl


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I can see a lot of applications for this.

Can you imagine a reflector P7, bare P7, and a smooth P4 all in a single package?!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW! I can only imagine what the price is going to be, but this headlamp looks amazing! 
Doesn't the Stenlight only use two Lux 3 emitters? This thing will completely crush it with the two P7's. It won't even be a comparison.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 5, 2008)

Cree P4 bin? I'd think they would be using a Q5. Perhaps someone got mixed up and copied down P4 for the Cree as well.
Other than that it looks very interesting.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like it uses 2 Cree MC-Es and a Cree XR-E. That thing could be close to 2,000 lumens with the right battery and proper heatsinking. Probably costs a fortune though.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 5, 2008)

SWEET


----------



## dandruff (Nov 6, 2008)

WOOWW!!! This brings headlamp designs right up-to-date, and even breaks new ground!!


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Nov 6, 2008)

dandruff said:


> WOOWW!!! This brings headlamp designs right up-to-date, and even breaks new ground!!



My feelings exactly. As a frequent headlamp user, it is so frustrating that headlamps seem to be 2-3 or more years behind the times.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I don't do any caving activities but, I have been looking at the Stenlight and later the Scurion and now, this Serv-light and I am most interested. The Scurion is quite a pricey light and, thus far, the company has not yet gotten proper licensing (?) to export to the US. I hope that does not pose a problem for this light as well.....


Karl


----------



## gillestugan (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice, but it will probably be way too expensive for me.
http://www.scurion.ch/ms/upload/Pricelist_Scurion.pdf


----------



## PeLu (Nov 6, 2008)

karlthev said:


> ...The Scurion is quite a pricey light and, thus far, the company has not yet gotten proper licensing (?) to export to the US.


No, it is not a question of license, they just want avoid possible hassle with US legal claims. 

Back to the Serv-Light: I can not find anything about lower modes. Does it dim? How does it dim? What is the lowest setting?

Price is in between 180 and 250 Euro (depending on the LEDs and drivers used) for the head.


----------



## alphazeta (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks outstanding... 

Looking for the details on the power source options & input range. Haven't found them yet on the site. Anyone noticed that anywhere?

EDIT: nvm: i see it here
http://www.serv-light.com/Batterycapacity.html


----------



## ShortArc (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the info I got so far. Will post follow-up questions as I receive them.
Cheers


----------------------------

Thank you for visiting our website !

Lamps are available, the delivery time is between 3 and 6 weeks.

At this moment we can only offer "the lamp only" configuration. This means that you get a lamp with a cable at your desireable lenght, for helmet mounting +/-35cm or longer for belt mounting. (a cable gland for your battery holder is also
included)
The lamp comes together with a solid bracket (not adjustable) and an adjustable bracket. This bracket can be tilted (pivoted) at the desireable angle.


Prices(Dollar)
shipping: 26 dollar
Two SSC P4 leds+one CreeP4 (standard C01 website): 222,34 dollar VAT incl.
One SSC P4, one P7+one CreeP4: 269,12 dollar VAT incl.
Two SSC P7 + one CreeP4: 314,49 dollar VAT incl.

Prices(Euro)
shipping: 26 euro
Two SSC P4 leds+one CreeP4 (standard C01 website): 179,00 euro VAT incl.
One SSC P4, one P7+one CreeP4: 215,29 euro VAT incl.
Two SSC P7 + one CreeP4: 251,59 euro VAT incl.


----------



## PeLu (Nov 7, 2008)

Yucca Patrol said:


> As a frequent headlamp user, it is so frustrating that headlamps seem to be 2-3 or more years behind the times.


 Not my feeling. Remember the ActionLight? This was far in front of all handheld lights. Also with carbide lights, the headlamps were much more sophisticated (piezo lighter et al). And with the Scurion, for example, how many handheld lights do you know where you can mix spot and flood to your likeing, having a batter gauge and an option for a third LED? Or having as many power source options and two diffferent optics like a Stenlight? Not to mention the Lupine lights....Just my opinion.



Hooked on Fenix said:


> Looks like it uses 2 Cree MC-Es and a Cree XR-E. That thing could be close to 2,000 lumens with the right battery and proper heatsinking.


 And having that all from a 3.6V source....As far as I can tell, this housing is not massive enough for a proper heatsink in air at this power. It can certainly maintain that submerged.

Back to the Serv-Light: You cannot change the brightness settings of the different LEDs, each LED runs on the same current all the time.


----------



## yellow (Nov 7, 2008)

what is the XR-E for? 
When there is the 2nd reflector-less P7? This one alone (with a vew output levels) can more than cover for it 
--> less construction effort, smaller head
[edit]just got the "one drive level for each of the led"-part --> ridiculus. 
Even the crap opperings at DX can do better. At least they are priced as worth as they are
The Lupine Tesla might become a direct competitor[/edit]


Wonder if the flame light - for short area illumination - gets obsolete.
For the occasional night hiker: sure, possibly also for the night/cave diver (where the small head can move away enough heat), but for the serious cavers, the ones staying inside caves for days, I dont think so.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 7, 2008)

"No, it is not a question of license, they just want avoid possible hassle with US legal claims."


OK, thanks for that info!



Karl


----------



## karlthev (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry about this second post and my ignorance on the response but, "lamp only" meaning without a battery pack/power source....correct?


Karl


----------



## dandruff (Nov 7, 2008)

PeLu said:


> Not my feeling. Remember the ActionLight? This was far in front of all handheld lights. Also with carbide lights, the headlamps were much more sophisticated (piezo lighter et al). And with the Scurion, for example, how many handheld lights do you know where you can mix spot and flood to your likeing, having a batter gauge and an option for a third LED? Or having as many power source options and two diffferent optics like a Stenlight? Not to mention the Lupine lights....Just my opinion.



yeah but compare offerings from mainstream headlamp manufacturers (Petzl, PrincetonTec etc.) vs. offerings the likes of Fenix, SureFire. Handhelds are way ahead...

the scurion and actionlight are niche products. granted this light appears to be niche as well, but with the headlamp market being the size it is, any new player bringing an infusion of innovation is great. I just think that Petzl, PTec et al have potentially much more to offer.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Nov 7, 2008)

Exactly. I can buy a $60 Fenix flashlight that puts out 180 lumens on 2xAA batteries. Two of these attached to the sides of my helmet outperform something like a Sten.

The latest and greatest version of the PT Apex now puts out only 130 lumens on 4xAA

It really should be a simple project for some company like Fenix to put together something equivalent or better than a Sten for half the price.

But I cannot wait to hear some real world reviews of this new Serv-Light.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2008)

Yucca Patrol said:


> It really should be a simple project for some company like Fenix to put together something equivalent or better than a Sten for half the price.


ding-ding-ding-ding!!!! I keep wishing they would!!


----------



## NoFair (Nov 7, 2008)

greenLED said:


> ding-ding-ding-ding!!!! I keep wishing they would!!


 
+1

I'd be happy with a waterproof holder for 2 D26 bulbs with SF bezels and wiring with a switch or 2..

Then I could run whatever led/incan, spot/flood set-up I wanted. Think a good D26 led drop in with a flip up diffuser and an incan bulb for foggy conditions or when better color rendition is needed..

Would never be obsolete either... 

Sverre


----------



## PeLu (Nov 8, 2008)

dandruff said:


> the scurion and actionlight are niche products.


OK, so I misunderstood the statement. 

If I'm looking for a light I actually do not care if it is made in small or large quantities. The only thing which counts is, if I can or can't get one (like the ActionLight III .-). 

I cannot remember many cases where I wanted to have a feature (price does not count as a feature here) in a headlamp which was only available in a handheld one. 
(And sometimes a light is developed as a headlamp and comes to the market as a handheld, like the Arc 4).

Back to the Serv-Light: 

Karl: Yes, currently it is sold without a battery pack. A good move, I think. So people who want to use their own power sources can already buy the head instead of waiting until everything is available. 

Yellow: I also think it is somewhat strange not to offer dimming. It should not add too much complexity. The Cree LED has a different beam. It may also have a different tint. 

Somewhat funny, one of the main complaints about the Stenlight was, that it is not possible to switch the different LEDs independent, now this light makes the opposite aproach.


----------



## Phaethon (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone actually bought it? I am interested in their mtb version but a bit hesitant in ordering.....


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 8, 2008)

greenLED said:


> ding-ding-ding-ding!!!! I keep wishing they would!!



Me 3!
It defies belief that some of these companies are so unenlightened (both the ones that refuse to make headlamps and the ones who make lousy plastic headlamps).
And I'm quite torn about how to express my opinion. I'm still trying to find that appropriate balance between troll, and not saying enough (and letting the manufacturers think they're doing a good job.) :sigh:

Yes thinking about offering no dimming control even on the single cree is a bit odd. I also fear they will not seek out premium tints for at least one light for giving better tint as well. I'm interested to see an objective review by someone with a bit of flashlight sense.


----------



## csshih (Nov 8, 2008)

that's a really nice looking website.
I wish it were in flash, that would be easier to load than a bunch of images with links.


----------



## Sarratt (Nov 8, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> .... I'm still trying to find that appropriate balance between troll, and not saying enough (and letting the manufacturers think they're doing a good job.) :sigh:
> ...



I think you struck a good balance there. :twothumbs

I can only assume that companies like Fenix have looked at the headlight market combined with a more complicated manufacturing process (another assumption) and concluded it's not a viable business option.
:shrug:


----------



## Robertesq1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice!!! I'm going to have to follow this....


----------



## uk_caver (Nov 10, 2008)

The control side does seem rather unusual - 4 microswitches, each controlling a different driver, and with all power levels hardwired by the manufacturer.

Likely that's fairly cheap and reliable, but you'd think something looking as visually nice as this light would have something more flexible in terms of power control.

I'd tend to disagree with the manufacturer's statement:


> _This combination is excellent for caving, giving you a wide spread light and a very powerful spotlight at the same time!_


If being forced to run the spread and spot together at the same power is 'excellent', I can only say that the Scurion-like alternative of being able to control them independently and mix them is rather better than excellent, and the only other alternative (independent control, but only of one beam at once) is still going to be better for _some_ users than having to have both on at the same power level.

A very powerful spotlight can often make a spread light look worse, rather than better, by providing a small patch of very bright light, making the surroundings look darker, and helping to burn out night vision.
Adding spread light to a bright spot certainly makes the spot less bad for general caving, but that's largely a reflection of how bad very powerful spot beams are for general caving - almost any change is an improvement.

Adding a little spot can sometimes improve a spread beam, but frequently the best mix is far from 1:1.

However, I suppose at some point, it may well be that some more sophisticated control is offered as an option.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is the first review of this light with beamshots comparing it to a Sten-Light and a custom built light.

2xP7. . . . yummy!

This is DEFINITELY going to be my next caving headlamp once they offer it as a complete kit with batteries.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 4, 2008)

In the review Yucca Patrol linked to it shows this light running 2 x P7 at 350mA, 700mA and 1400mA so it seems there is some kind of output adjustment. I haven't looked at their website yet though. 

This looks like it could be a winner. Beautiful flood beam running 2 x P7.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I just ordered my Serv-Light today. I chose to have it built with two P7's and an SSC P4. 

I'll be powering it with a 3x18650 battery pack that I will waterproof by dipping it in liquid rubber/plastic used for tool handles.


----------



## yellow (Dec 10, 2008)

makes a good 2.5-3 hours of runtime (when the max current version is chosen)

sweet


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 10, 2008)

Most of the time, I won't be running it at the highest level, but it will sure be nice to light up the big rooms in the caves when I do.

I'm super excited, and it is going to drive me nuts as I wait for it to be built and shipped from Europe. . . .


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 12, 2009)

Just a quick update on the Serv-Light. The manufacturer is switching from SSC P7 to a Cree MC-E for the reflector spotlight and keeping the P7 for the floodlight. 

I should have mine in the next few weeks and can't wait to test it out underground.. . .


----------



## karlthev (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I'm trying to get my name on the list....soon I hope!



Karl


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 13, 2009)

Will you open it up?
I am very curious about what type of driver it uses. 
I suspect it uses those linear AMC7135 drivers and only switches between the number of chips running. Given the facts: Max 4,5V battery voltage and 350mA, 700mA,1400mA settings.


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 13, 2009)

Given the specs, a 7135 or similar did seem like the likeliest explanation, especially if they do use different drivers for each power level.
It'd still only need 7 drivers in total, which would cost very little.


----------



## paulr (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never used a serious caving light but from what I understand about them, bomb-proofness is everything. The Fenix L2P handheld light is a good value for the amount of lumens you get, but AFAIK it doesn't attempt to have anything like the sealing or shock resistance of an HDS or Stenlight. Until one is actually tested, we don't know how this Serv-light fits in.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2009)

*Is this available for purchase?*

*If so....where and how much does it cost.*

*Does anyone have one?...If so, what are your thoughts?*


----------



## darklord (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks as ugly as sin, looks heavy, looks expensive.....and totally overblown for most cavers' needs. Caving nerds might buy them, I guess, but most will probably truck on with the cheap-and-cheerful. I've had a Duo for two years and find it just about robust enough for rough uk caving, but just as often use a £3.99 'chinese' 8 led lamp which runs for a century on 3xAAA and is well waterproofed with bathroom sealant. More money for beer...

:twothumbs


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 21, 2009)

darklord said:


> I've had a Duo for two years and find it just about robust enough for rough uk caving


I have had my duo for 6 years (i think) and it has been really nice. Upgraded it with a 8 led module first. Changed the leds in the module to better ones a few years later, and a year ago I replaced the halogen with a P60 dropin that has great throw compared to the halogen. The frood from the 5mm leds in the module could have been wider, I've tried to spread them, but its hard to get a uniform beam. 

This lamp has bare emitters with wery wide and floody beam, which seems nice. 
I think the reason it doesn't have full power to the P7 is poor cooling as it has a plastic housing adn only a plate at the back as heatsink. Would have been much nicer with a housing in anodized aluminum. (in pink)


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally think this sucker is cool!

Thats the fun of this hobby...different strokes for different folks!

I emailed them and this is what I got....

(Removed by request)


----------



## karlthev (Jan 22, 2009)

+1 Beauty is only skin deep and, I have many (virtually all!) lights which are overkill both in performance and cost. I don't need them nor all of their capabilities but I have them. By contrast I drive a modest (most would call it "ratty"!) car that won't do 0 to 60 in five seconds nor corner at 150mph. As you said, different strokes for different folks.:thumbsup: IMHO, this one is a winner and yes, I got the same response when I asked to buy one. I am now on the waiting list. I can wait for a good thing.....



Karl


----------



## darklord (Jan 22, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I personally think this sucker is cool!
> 
> Thats the fun of this hobby...different strokes for different folks!



Well, I have to concede to you there!!....I assume you are talking about flashlights as a hobby, that is 

My hobby is caving :laughing: ..... lights are just a tool, a means to an end.

But €220 for one:huh:......gordon bennet, that is hilarious!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 22, 2009)

darklord,
IMO....it is *even more important* if it is used as a *tool*. 
I work on automobiles and motorcycles.
Sure, the crappy $2.00 wrench will work fine for most jobs, but I take comfort in the fact that my $20.00 Snap-On will outperform that other crap and NOT BREAK WHEN I NEED IT MOST!!
I can't tell you how many times I bought something on the cheap(in the past) and most the time they only last so long..if at all.
Since experiancing some bad times, and situations because of those purchases, I now have no problem saving up to buy something *I CAN DEPEND ON.*

If I were VERE to go caving and someone handed me a crappy cheap light, I'd tell them to_ F-OFF_!! 
When your personal safety and possibly your life is on the line, I would NOT skimp on the *tools you depend on.*

When you say_..."lights are tools, a means to an end"....._well you could be more right than you realize!
Cheap tools can lead to an END...in a bad way.

Hope this didn't sound like a rant, I just have a problem with people curbing thier safety to save a few bucks

BTW....I would LOVE to go caving one day. Maybe this summer I'll go to TN to try it out! It looks like some serious fun!


----------



## darklord (Jan 22, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Hope this didn't sound like a rant, I just have a problem with people curbing thier safety to save a few bucks
> 
> BTW....I would LOVE to go caving one day. Maybe this summer I'll go to TN to try it out! It looks like some serious fun!



Sure, no problem DF! You're welcome to rant anyway, it's a free world! And I hope you enjoy your caving if you get round to it.

You're quite right in many ways; safety does matter, yours and other peoples, when you're caving. But it's a situational thing, and with 35 years experience I hope I've grasped the essence of caving situations. Indeed, I think some one else (caverdave?) mentioned it in another thread on here....in caves, with their 'total' 100% darkness, quite meagre light outputs are often more than sufficient. For most purposes you do NOT need massive amounts of light.

In fact, blinding lights can be quite detrimental; they can blind your companions. Believe me, you can be quite easily 'blinded' by a Duo if someone looks at you from a couple of metres away - not good when you're ***** footing round a greasy load of loose boulders over a void! No one ever blinded me with a carbide light (although they did set fire to me, another story! :laughing: )

OK, if you end up in La Verna or Sarawak Chamber or somewhere super-big like that, one of these superlights might be handy. The rest of the time they are simply over-elaborate and over-expensive. My view anyway.

I realise that this is a 'flashaholics' site, and as such torches are peoples' hobby here. That's ok, each to their own. 

And I also have to eat my own words to a certain extent. Because I know there would be no ground breaking development and progress without people building lamps like these. They are not 'necessary' for caving, in my opinion, far from it. But no doubt they do contribute to lighting design and development.


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 22, 2009)

Preach it darklord! 
Big is not always better when you are in a cave. (but I still drool a little when I see the lamp)


----------



## darklord (Jan 25, 2009)

Just to reiterate that point about blinding people, read Peter Burgess' comments a short way down this thread:

http://ukcaving.com/board/index.php?action=printpage;topic=7004.0

Q.E.D.


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 25, 2009)

A lot of *that* kind of dazzle is down to people running lights inappropriately bright, rather than anything in the optical arrangement.
There may be a point in running a cutting-edge light at full blast to light up a chamber, but for most general caving, a lower setting is going to be as good for the user, and much better for everyone else.

Personally I come from a different angle - as LEDs got brighter, from the early ~20lm/W Luxeons through to the modern SSC P4s and Cree XR-Es, I actually dropped the drive currents on lights I built, figuring that if a 20-30lm light was good enough for practical caving, then I'd rather step up to an 80+ lumen one with 20% more runtime than a 100lm one with the same runtime, which would subjectively hardly seem any brighter then the 80lm one.

If it wasn't for the fact that their eyes seem to glaze over whenever I start talking about lights, I'd guess that most of my friends (and customers) would agree.


----------



## darklord (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, but if it's in the optical (or electronic) arrangement, people will tend to use it - human nature!

You say it yourself, really - that 20-30 lms is all that's required for practical caving.

Building something massively brighter...and then only using it on a low setting?...well, you get the runtime I suppose. But really it's like buying a Chelsea Tractor for the run to the shops, isn't it


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 25, 2009)

darklord said:


> But really it's like buying a Chelsea Tractor for the run to the shops, isn't it


Yes, but if the tractor has the size of a nissan micra, why not? You may sometime want to go up north in the winter or visit your aunt who lives at the end of a bumpy dirtroad.

People also tend to be more understanding when I put money into lamp that is brighter than the ones I already have as they can see the difference with their own eyes. Better efficiency is just not a good argument as I really just could bring a extra set of batteries instead.



uk_caver said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that their eyes seem to glaze over whenever I start talking about lights


Haha, that's when you know for sure you've become a flashaholic!


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 26, 2009)

On the efficiency side, it is nice to have a lamp that will do a decent-length trip without changing batteries, if only for those times when the spare batteries are forgotten.

I must say, outside of small passages, I do tend to run my light at near-maximum much of the time when actually moving, if I know I can last the trip doing that without changing the NiMH battery pack.
However, my maximum isn't _incredibly bright_, and pretty much everyone I cave with has lights of the same brightness, so it's not like being the one guy in the group running a Scurion flat out through the whole trip.

However, on expedition, when running on alkaline flatpacks, I do tend to be very frugal with light (helped by very pale rock and the typically slow movement involved in surveying, etc). It's nice to be able to eke out one pack for 5 or 6 12-hour days. Running at the lowest usable setting does help preserve night vision for making the most of full power when looking up avens, etc.
However, it is made fairly easy to run on minimum when everyone else is doing the same, for the same reasons.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 8, 2009)

any update on this?


----------



## karlthev (Feb 9, 2009)

Alas, nothing yet....



Karl


----------



## JohnnyM (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,
re. amazing new headlamp etc... er, how much does it weigh? Looks great for filming major Hollywood movies underground, but also very heavy and clunky. And I guess the P7 version would need some serious battery power.
Anybody actually seen one?
Cheers,
JM


----------



## PeLu (Mar 4, 2009)

JohnnyM said:


> Anybody actually seen one?


 Yes, I have used one last month. For me it is not worth to look any further at it.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 4, 2009)

PeLu said:


> Yes, I have used one last month. For me it is not worth to look any further at it.


 


Can you please give us your impressions of it?

WE NEED DETAILS!!!

You seem to be the ONLY one here that has handled one.

DETAILS PLEASE...


----------



## yellow (Mar 5, 2009)

That price, multi led light (even when not fully powered), and then a plastic housing w. cheap looking back metal heat plate?

Total no-no, Sorry


----------



## arcel1t (Mar 5, 2009)

You guys might know this already but the production of the 
Serv-Light is discontinued. Sad but true I really wanted this light.:mecry:

This is a copy of the Email I got.

A new development came in the way...
I stopped the production of the current Serv-light, this because the light takes 
too much hours to manufacture and to assemble the light. 
The light is too expensive to manufacture and therefore too expensive to set an affordable selling price.
(this is propably the reason why big ledlight manufacturers dont even start to develop such a light)
Although demand is much higher than i could offer, i do not have enough profit from it to keep my head above water. 
Very sad development but thats the way it is. 
Therefore i am working on a new design in aluminium which should be easyier 
to manufacture and to offer at a lower price and hopefully be profitable to keep my small company running...
I will start to offer a light soon which will be very basic but also of good quality and highly waterproof and robust.
After a while i will develop other more advanced models...
Batterypacks will be available for belt version. (pictures will soon be shown on the website)

I am very sorry that i can't offer you a light at this moment.
I do this as a side job, and work full days in a factory for a living, so my time is limited ;-(
I hope to let my very small company grow in the future and have more time to keep developing futurous innovating lights....


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting us in on that info arcel1t, and welcome to CPF. I think this case is very common among small manufacturers of cutting-edge products. I always wonder how many they would sell if they just actually charged a price they could make a profit on. Yes, they would be VERY expensive, but at least the maker would recoup some of their development costs from the few people who can afford them and would be happy to have them available.


----------



## PeLu (Mar 9, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Can you please give us your impressions of it?


 It has no real advantage over the other caving lights. 
We used it with a Polysub battery (3.6V ~5Ah) and this was not enough. Ran out of battery every day. 
Obviously if you have a light like this, you want to run it on full power. 
If anyone wants it, drop me a note (I will forward it), the owner has too many lights and may sell it.


----------



## gillestugan (Mar 9, 2009)

PeLu said:


> Obviously if you have a light like this, you want to run it on full power.


Maybe it's better not to have any medium or high levels.  Only low or low-medium and a ultra high level only for short periods in halls. That way you are not tempted to use high often and empty your batteries.

Building lamps have become much more expensive for me due to exchange rates. The USD is 50% more expensive now than a year ago, meaning all the parts that I buy are 50% more expensive. Not so funny.


----------



## MikeyT (Nov 25, 2009)

I must have signed up to their mailing list when the original serv-light came out, because I've been getting emails about the new version.

New website is up with a couple different models. Anyone seen one of these in real life?

I've been waiting for the full-sized saint to come out but this looks pretty neat.


----------

